# Dang...I parked my car outside a store and look what happens...



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

No, its not really my car...thought you peeps would think it was of interest.


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

Holy ****, that sucks! Someone needs to secure their roof ornaments, lol! :rofl:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Beckham bent it?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

That will buff right out. 

Dang snobby E38 owners think they can park anywhere. Oh wait...  

(I understand this was a promo/ad done by Nike, by the way.)


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

M.Wong said:


> That will buff right out.
> 
> Dang snobby E38 owners think they can park anywhere. Oh wait...
> 
> (I understand this was a promo/ad done by Nike, by the way.)


BTW, that was an E36 not E38..


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

BMRSEB said:


> BTW, that was an E36 not E38..


Oh man, from that side view I thought it looked like a longer car than an E36... must be 'cause it's squished! Now that I look closer at the trunk, I see what you mean...

I still say it will buff right out.


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> Oh man, from that side view I thought it looked like a longer car than an E36... must be 'cause it's squished! Now that I look closer at the trunk, I see what you mean...
> 
> I still say it will buff right out.


 Heh, no that's definitely an E36...you nailed it on the head, it only looks longer because it's FLAT. :rofl:


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

as far as I remember that was an advertisement for some football (soccer) championship in China or something ... just to attract more attention to the event ...at least that's what I heard


----------

